

Instagram Co-founder’s Advice To Developers: ‘Keep Things as Simple as Possible’ - marcieoum
http://mashable.com/2012/09/20/instagram-mike-krieger/

======
onetwothreefour
"Getting the best possible photos using the existing camera hardware"

What does that even mean? You have no control over the camera hardware, so the
image you're getting back is the same image everyone using the camera gets
back.

